# Problem of Speed in Core i3



## kalp_patel (Mar 22, 2010)

I purchased core i3 2.93 Processor & intel DH55TC board & 2GB DDR3 Transcend RAM....
I have problem for this pc is overall speed of my pc is very low
in Core 2 Duo processor 2.4 & intel DG31PR Motherboard i am write a DVD Video it takes 15 Minutes but in Core i3 2.93 it takes long time....
second is i am installing Ulead DVD movie Factory It takes 35 Minutes & More But in Core 2 Duo it takes in 10 minutes.

What should i done for increase my PC's Speed


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 22, 2010)

Ulead DVD movie Factory? Which operating system are we talking about?


----------



## volatilevoid (Mar 22, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Ulead DVD movie Factory? Which operating system are we talking about?


Most likely Windows as DVD Movie Factory only runs there...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 22, 2010)

Then this is a NO-OP 

@kalp_patel - this is not a general-purpose hardware forum, so I suggest you find one elsewhere.


----------

